# Resources for teaching teens about the reformation



## JonathanHunt (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone know of good, stimulating video/DVD presentations or resources to teach young teens about the reformation?


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 7, 2010)

THE UNQUENCHABLE FLAME, Introducing the Reformation by MICHAEL REEVES


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 7, 2010)

I've often showed the Luther movie to my catechism students. I was thinking of also showing a video entitled "Calvin: The Genevan Reformer," with Gary Crampton, but I wasn't at all impressed with it and I don't think my students would be either. I would definitely be interested in hearing other suggestions.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 7, 2010)

For fun...
YouTube - Reformation Polka
YouTube - Martin Luther Rap

For real...
YouTube - The Great Reformation [The Reformation Day Show] (Apologetics.com)


----------

